# Speed limits in Turkey



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The maximum speed limits in Turkey are a lot lower than many European countries.

Motorways 100 KPH.

Other roads 80 KPH (unless a lower limit is posted.) This includes dual carriageways some with three or four lanes.

Built up areas 50KPH there are also many 30 KPH areas.

The 80 KPH is not signed on most roads.

If you are unfortunate to get booked for speeding you have the option of paying on the spot and getting a 25% reduction on the fine.

If you elect to take a ticket you have one month to pay or the fine will be increased by 5% per month until the fine is paid.

Foreign vehicle drivers have the option of paying the fine when they leave the country, you will not be able to leave Turkey without paying the fine.

This information was obtained at great expense!!!!!

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Don. Where were you nabbed and by what means (fixed camera, mobile unit etc)?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris,

It was on a steep hill with a crawler lane, I dropped into four to pass a couple trucks and got done for doing 95 Ks. It was a traffic cops car pointing down the hill and I did not spot it. As you are aware there's very little traffic on the roads outside the towns and cities.

I wouldn't mind but I'd been pottering along all day at about 80Ks with the cruise control set. 

But that's life.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Limits are there but enforcement is sparse we thought - and plenty of flashing headlamp warnings given by oncoming drivers.

Harry


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Am calling in from Hattusa in mid Turkey, half way through our 7 week tour. We've been done for speeding at 90kph (which I assumed was okay for us as we aren't a bus or a truck that the speed signs show). The cops wrote the ticket and explained we were limited to 80kph. In other words we've been done 140 TLs, about £55, for being about 6mph over! Weren't given the option of paying on the spot, just told to pay customs on exit - assuming we're on their database.

Roads vary but most trunk roads are dual carriageway and reasonable. Just a shame we're limited to 50mph! Speed traps are mainly present around big cities and there are none in the south eastern areas.

Been wild camping most of the time. Just moved on once by the jandarma down by the Syrian border. Apparently 12 PKK were intercepted there the day before, and killed.

Harry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Harry,

Very sorry to here about your misfortune.  

Where you stopped by the local traffic police or the Jandarma traffic police? Were you on a single carriageway or a dual carriageway? If you were on a single carriageway it looks like they classed you as a mini bus.

When we were fined we had the option of paying on the spot and getting a reduction. 

I've been doing some checking and this link gives the latest speed limits, I think. 

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/n.php?n=speed-limits-officially-increased-2010-09-02

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Speed limits in Turkey - and elsewhere . . .*

It will feel like home then.

We live in France, and my husband was caught twice in one day, once on a Sunday morning on an empty dual carriageway in Limoges at 56 kph . . .

. . . and again the same day on a part of the A20 autoroute near Limoges where the limit is unusually 90kph, not sure what his speed was, but nothing startling.

On another occasion some years ago he was stopped when towing a small trailer in the UK, and told that the limit for him was - was it 55?

He was over it anyway, but was told " This is your lucky day, sir" when the traffic cop found he lived abroad!

The PKK incident is surely more worrying though . . .

Helen


----------

